# My beautiful girl



## Lisawei (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm sorry to post here don't even knownif this is appropriate, my beautiful girl kia died suddenly on Saturday she was 7 and healthy as far as I knew. She was playful and happy Saturday morning, we went do do shopping and came home and she was laying lifeless panting at front door, I done cpr etc and rang vet, she took her last breath and died, I have no answers why would a healthy beautiful girl just die so suddenly? I'm crippled with grief


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, when it is sudden it is hard on us, but at least your baby did not go through a long suffering disease. 

There are many things that it could have been. Our first GSD we found dead on the floor, he was fine 40 minutes earlier, vet said heart attack or stroke.


----------



## Lisawei (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes I keep saying at least she didn't suffer, awwww sorry to hear of ur loss, our vet said hemangiosarcoma, just hard to come to terms with I suppose my 5 year old child is heart broken too as they grew up together 😢 thank u for ur kind words x


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s so sad - I’m sorry you lost your girl that way. I always find it harder when it’s sudden as there’s no time to prepare yourself although it’s at least a small consolation it sounds like she didn’t suffer.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. When they go so suddenly it just hits like a sack of bricks. RIP pretty girl


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, and your 5 year old. Here's a book list on when a child loses a pet, in case you need some ideas or help. A child's view of a traumatic loss can be unexpectedly different from an adult's.










8 Books for When a Child Loses a Pet - B&N Reads


Although it’s a very common experience, losing a beloved pet can be difficult for children (and parents!). Conversations around death will inevitably arise, and little ones may begin to ask a lot of tough questions. Books can be a great resource for helping children work through their emotions...



www.barnesandnoble.com


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry. My granddaughter grew up with our 9 year old girl that we lost suddenly in April. It's so hard to be grief stricken and comfort a child. I bought this book for Caylee, the thoughts and pictures are beautiful and comforting.








Amazon - The Heaven of Animals: Tillman, Nancy, Tillman, Nancy: 9780312553692: Books


The Heaven of Animals [Tillman, Nancy, Tillman, Nancy] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Heaven of Animals



www.amazon.com


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My condolences.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Super drag - she looks so beautiful and happy. I'm sorry for you and your daughters loss - and best wishes on both of your's recovery.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. I know how this hurts. Grieve and heal well.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ellaz (Jul 7, 2021)

Sorry. Did they determine the cause?


----------



## northcountryjuno (Jul 10, 2021)

What a beautiful dog she was, did you consider getting an autopsy done? Losing a loved one like that does hurt.
💐💐💐


----------



## Argos3872 (Sep 1, 2020)

Lisawei said:


> I'm sorry to post here don't even knownif this is appropriate, my beautiful girl kia died suddenly on Saturday she was 7 and healthy as far as I knew. She was playful and happy Saturday morning, we went do do shopping and came home and she was laying lifeless panting at front door, I done cpr etc and rang vet, she took her last breath and died, I have no answers why would a healthy beautiful girl just die so suddenly? I'm crippled with grief
> View attachment 575747


I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------

